

The Pirate Bay Is A Trailblazer In Technical Resilience - GBiT
http://falkvinge.net/2013/03/23/the-pirate-bay-is-a-trailblazer-in-technical-resilience/

======
rasur
I was hoping the article would go into a little* bit more detail about how
they manage to be so resilient, to be honest.

* where little means "any"

~~~
Shank
The Pirate Bay blog continues to detail their saga, but it's more joking than
anything else, as of late (see the NK hosting joke). They claimed that they
were hosted on redundant cloud providers, but as it turns out, they still have
centralized servers that can be taken down.

I honestly think that it's a combination of being aware of what the servers
are doing (security cameras, backups) and being able to split to a new country
when bad things happen is how they've accomplished it thus-far. They usually
have 12-48 hour downtime periods, then pop back up in a new country with a new
blog post.

~~~
subsystem
There's (almost) no way of knowing if they are using cloud providers or not,
since the real servers are hidden behind a tunnel.

------
niggler
Their recent documentary TPB:AFK was pretty interesting and a worthwhile watch
on a slow day.

------
swolchok
Speaking of resilience, I wrote a paper [1] 3 years ago about how to rebuild
torrent sites (like TPB) within a couple hours of a denial of service (legal
or otherwise) using the Vuze client's DHT. There was some similar concurrent
work [2] on the Mainline DHT by Aaron Grunthal. I'd be interested to find out
whether anyone has applied it for that application.

[1] "Crawling BitTorrent DHTs for Fun and Profit."
<https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/dht-woot10.pdf> [2] "Efficient Indexing of
the BitTorret Distributed Hash Table." <http://arxiv.org/pdf/1009.3681v1.pdf>

------
aurelianito
In a very sarcastic turn of events, I cannot access the article. Instead it
shows: "This website is offline. No cached version is available"

~~~
vidarh
Cloudflare is having problems. Their DNS works fine, but at least some of
their locations are suffering. They reported a DOS some hours ago, so I'm
guessing that's it this time too.

------
non-sense
Can the control over domain names be decentralized to prevent it be single
point of failure? Bitcoin may do it for curreny.

.onion pseudo TLD may be the first step in evolution. But the names are 16-bit
hashes making it too long and complex.

~~~
wiml
It's hard to have a global name system with readable/meaningful names unless
you have a central organization.

He isn't the first person to make this observation, but Zooko's Triangle is
easy to link to, so: <https://zooko.com/distnames.html>

------
rikacomet
though a good article, I fail to see anything "new" in it, compared to what we
already know.

